# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Vạn Tuế Thăng Long - Nhà hàng ở Hà Nội

## nguyetnt

Nằm cạnh khu đô thị mới Mỹ Đình, với diện tích rộng hơn 15.000m2, Nhà hàng Vạn Tuế Thăng Long đã thực sự là một điểm hẹn lý tưởng cho những ngày nghỉ cuối tuần cho gia đình và bè bạn.
Rút gọn lại
Nhà hàng được thiết kế theo phong cách sân vườn, với những bonsai thác nước, hồ cá... làm cho thực khách như được giao hoà với thiên nhiên ngay khi ngồi thưởng thức bữa ăn.Nhà hàng khá rộng và thoáng mát với không gian được được thiết kế và sắp xếp một cách triệt để để phục vụ nhu cầu của khách.



Vạn Tuế còn rất chu đáo khi thiết kế một khu riêng cho trẻ nhỏ như một vườn trẻ với những đồ chơi hết sức đáng yêu và an toàn. Đặc biệt với góc vườn, chiếc cầu nhỏ xinh xắn bắc qua một hồ nước trong vắt bên cạnh đó là 2 sân tennis đạt tiêu chuẩn chất lượng 4 sao, các phòng ăn Hàn Quốc mang đậm nét truyền thống của xứ sở Kim chi... Quý khách yêu thích ẩm thực và thể thao chắc chắn sẽ có những ngày nghỉ cuối tuần hết sức thoải mái tại đây.



Không phải nói nhiều về phong cách phục vụ, Vạn Tuế đã khá nổi tiếng trong việc làm hài lòng thực khách. Nếu bạn chọn Vạn Tuế là nơi tổ chức tiệc cưới, hội nghị hội thảo, tiệc liên hoan, sinh nhật hay đơn giản chỉ là những bữa ăn gia đình ấm cúng...thì chắc chắn bạn sẽ hoàn toàn hài lòng. Không chỉ hài lòng với cách phục vụ, bạn sẽ thấy thoải mái khi được thưởng thức những món ăn độc đáo chế biến bởi các đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp.



Nếu thấy choáng ngợp với menu đồ ăn dài và quá phong phú thì Vạn Tuế đã sẵn sàng giới thiệu cho bạn những món ngon và đặc trưng cho quán ở ngay đầu trang menu.
Đó là những món như Súp tôm răm cung, bò cuốn lá cải, nem cuốn hải sản vạn tuế, cua sốt Chi Li, cá trình nướng, Kỳ đà hầm thuốc…
Chuỗi nhà hàng Vạn Tuế:



Khu vườn nướng - vui chơi Vạn Tuế Thăng Long
136 Hồ Tùng Mậu, Mai Dịch, Từ Liêm, Hà Nội
Tel: (04) 37648699
Fax: (04) 37648698
>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Khu vườn nướng - vui chơi Vạn Tuế Thăng Long

Ấn tượng Lẩu nấm Vạn Tuế Thái Thịnh
23 Thái Thịnh, TP. Hà Nội.
Tel: (04)35640285
Fax: (04)3564 0284
>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Lẩu nấm Vạn Tuế Thái Thịnh

Góc Châu Âu giữa lòng thành phố ...
1A Hoàng Diệu, Hồng Bàng, TP. Hải Phòng.
Tel: (031) 3746 338
Fax: (031) 3746 336


_
Cùng khám phá các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội- cac nha hang o Ha Noi

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Hà Nội tại tour du lịch Hà Nội - tour du lich Ha Noi

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào du lịch Hà Nội - du lich Ha Noi
_

_
Cùng khám phá các nhà hàng ở Sài Gòn -  cac nha hang o Sai Gon

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại tour du lịch Sài Gòn - tour du lich Sai Gon

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào du lịch Sài Gòn - du lich Sai Gon
_

----------


## h20love

nhà hàng này có cái cổng rộng rãi thoáng thế nhỉ

----------


## cv2012

Giới thiệu thêm 1 nhà hàng tiệc cưới phong cách sang trọng: SAPHIRE


Với không gian xuyên suốt được thiết kế mở và trang trí hài hòa, trang trọng, không ồn ào và ấm cúng đặc biệt không kém phần hoành tráng và hiện đại; Nhà hàng tiệc cưới - Trung tâm hội nghị SAPHIRE mong muốn mang đến cho quý khách hàng có nhiều lựa chọn cho ngày trọng đại của mình với 5 sảnh tiệc có quy mô khác nhau: *KIM CƯƠNG, BẠCH KIM, NGỌC TRAI, PHA LÊ,HỒNG NGỌC.*





Bên cạnh đó, với đội ngũ quản lý có năng lực, đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp, tay nghề cao cùng với hệ thống nhân viên được đào tạo bài bản, quý khách đến đây sẽ hoàn toàn hài lòng với cung cách phục vụ nhanh nhẹn, ân cần, chu đáo cũng như thật sự ngon miệng trong từng bữa tiệc bởi chất lượng, sự đa dạng, phong phú và hấp dẫn của thực đơn.


 


Đến với *SAPHIRE* để cảm nhận được một *PHONG CÁCH mới, ĐẲNG CẮP mới*
Đến với SAPHIRE bạn sẽ cảm nhận được sự KHÁC BIỆT hấp dẫn và thú vị so với các trung tâm tiệc cưới khác.
*Nhà hàng tiệc cưới - Trung tâm hội nghị SAPHIRE*  Xin trân trọng đón chào và hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.


Hãy đến và cảm nhận sự khác biệt độc đáo, và hãy là những vị khách đầu tiên may mắn nhận được những ưu đãi của nhà hàng cưới và dịch vụ đặc biệt nhất tại đây


*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:*


526 Điện Biên Phủ, Phường 21, Q.Bình Thạnh, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh
[ĐT] (08) 5445 6699
[Email] sales@saphire.vn
[Web] www.saphire.vn

----------


## bnquan

Chỗ này, ngày xưa có ngồi một lần rồi. Rất ấn tượng với các phục vụ.

----------


## michinhcanh

Nhà hàng này sang trọng nhỉ,thiết kế  tao nhã,đẹp mắt,rất gây ấn tượng...

----------


## hoaban

Nhà hàng nhìn đẹp quá, cách trang trí cũng rất ấn tượng...

----------


## dung89

Thích cái không gian của nhà hàng này

----------

